# Liquid aeration



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

I've got very dense clay soil, and thought I might try some liquid aeration. Looked at Aerify Plus, and it isn't overly expensive, but I can not find it locally (SE WI) and shipping is more than the product.

Are there any formulas out there that I could use to make my own version of a liquid aerator using products that would be more readily available?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Most are surfactants..which might help with clay soil. Air8 I've heard works well with clay soils as well I'll be testing it out next year on my Georgia Red Clay


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

I've seen references to liquid detergent or baby shampoo (the surfactant), Humic acid, Kelp, molasses, club soda, among others. But no 'formula' that looks reliable.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Tournament Ready. Pellets are pretty cost-effective.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I've been using air8. Great results! There is a big thread on it if you want more info.


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

Where are you guys getting your product? I'm in SE Wisconsin, and really would like to be able to find it locally so as to not have to pay those ridiculous shipping costs. I see Amazon lists a product, https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=lawn+liquid+aerator&ref=nb_sb_noss_1 , what about these products? Or this one? https://smile.amazon.com/Seaweed-Fulvic-Blend-Organic-Liquid/dp/B07QPB5H63/ref=pd_cp_86_3?pd_rd_w=VWPpP&pf_rd_p=ef4dc990-a9ca-4945-ae0b-f8d549198ed6&pf_rd_r=X3XKT1FYP1WNAEEEAE7E&pd_rd_r=283786ce-7c15-4992-9e84-e305c2e437a4&pd_rd_wg=nsMXJ&pd_rd_i=B07QPB5H63&psc=1&refRID=X3XKT1FYP1WNAEEEAE7E


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ylli said:


> Where are you guys getting your product? I'm in SE Wisconsin, and really would like to be able to find it locally so as to not have to pay those ridiculous shipping costs. I see Amazon lists a product, https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=lawn+liquid+aerator&ref=nb_sb_noss_1 , what about these products? Or this one? https://smile.amazon.com/Seaweed-Fulvic-Blend-Organic-Liquid/dp/B07QPB5H63/ref=pd_cp_86_3?pd_rd_w=VWPpP&pf_rd_p=ef4dc990-a9ca-4945-ae0b-f8d549198ed6&pf_rd_r=X3XKT1FYP1WNAEEEAE7E&pd_rd_r=283786ce-7c15-4992-9e84-e305c2e437a4&pd_rd_wg=nsMXJ&pd_rd_i=B07QPB5H63&psc=1&refRID=X3XKT1FYP1WNAEEEAE7E


What precisely is the issue you are having? Compaction causing the lawn to suffer? Standing water?

None of the available "liquid aeration" products will relieve true compaction. Surfactants will improve water penetration and standing water, and several members have seen similar results with Air-8, but you aren't going to turn your clay soil into crumbly baseball field clay with any of these products. IMO if you have a real compaction issue - rent an aerator or hire someone to mechanically aerate the lawn for you.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Ylli said:


> Where are you guys getting your product? I'm in SE Wisconsin, and really would like to be able to find it locally so as to not have to pay those ridiculous shipping costs. I see Amazon lists a product, https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=lawn+liquid+aerator&ref=nb_sb_noss_1 , what about these products? Or this one? https://smile.amazon.com/Seaweed-Fulvic-Blend-Organic-Liquid/dp/B07QPB5H63/ref=pd_cp_86_3?pd_rd_w=VWPpP&pf_rd_p=ef4dc990-a9ca-4945-ae0b-f8d549198ed6&pf_rd_r=X3XKT1FYP1WNAEEEAE7E&pd_rd_r=283786ce-7c15-4992-9e84-e305c2e437a4&pd_rd_wg=nsMXJ&pd_rd_i=B07QPB5H63&psc=1&refRID=X3XKT1FYP1WNAEEEAE7E


Try Reinder's, SiteOne, or Pendleton Turf


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> What precisely is the issue you are having? Compaction causing the lawn to suffer? Standing water?
> 
> None of the available "liquid aeration" products will relieve true compaction. Surfactants will improve water penetration and standing water, and several members have seen similar results with Air-8, but you aren't going to turn your clay soil into crumbly baseball field clay with any of these products. IMO if you have a real compaction issue - rent an aerator or hire someone to mechanically aerate the lawn for you.


I have started to mechanically aerate once a year in the fall, but the soil still seems to get rock hard when dry. It was neglected for too many years. Was hoping to get the soil 'loosened up' a bit deeper than the 3 inches or so I get with the mechanical aeration.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Ylli said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > What precisely is the issue you are having? Compaction causing the lawn to suffer? Standing water?
> ...


If you are looking to help the soil be less firm when fry I would start with the Simple Lawn Solutions Soil Loosener (on Amazon) or the Lawn Star Liquid Aeration. I haven't used either of these, but I have been using Air8 and RGS on my clay soil that when dry was nearly impossible to stick a screw driver into, and now the screw driver goes in easily when dry.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

N-Ext Air8 works great on clay, from my experience. However, nothing beats old fashioned core aerating.


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

Got Simple Lawn Solutions Soil Loosener and Root Hume ordered and will give those a try.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Have you done a soil test yet? Hard soil is often a result of imbalanced nutrients causing soil dispersion vs floculation. Ie too much Mg relative to Ca, too much Na. Soaps and wetting agents might help flush a little Na from the soil but won't really give you the tilthy soil you're looking for.


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

I had a basic soil test done last year through the state university system. Just got results for NPK and pH. The high K is likely the starter fertilizer I used earlier that year for some seed I had spread.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ylli said:


> I had a basic soil test done last year through the state university system. Just got results for NPK and pH. The high K is likely the starter fertilizer I used earlier that year for some seed I had spread.


In addition to your other amendments - look into getting a full S3M test from WayPoint or an equivalent lab (cost me about $25 for the test+shipping). Ph is slightly high, and you're in the upper midwest: could be a sodic soil issue. If your Na is high or your Ca:Mg ratio is low, that could be why your soil is hard and crusty when dry.


----------

